

Violence Puts Wear and Tear On Kids' DNA - DiabloD3
http://genome.duke.edu/press/news/post.php?s=2012-04-24-violence-puts-wear-and-tear-on-kids-dna

======
m0dE
As someone who's been bullied for the most of his K to G12 years, I fear that
I may be destined to live shorter than the most.

